# Dead floral bouquets...what you can make! Simple



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I took a beautiful but dead bouquet my client was tossing out...then used some wire to secure the long stuff and hot glued in the florals.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok fixed my thread...silly computer wouldn't load the picture last time.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Saturn2020 said:


> Great job. It looks amazing.


Thank you! Its so easy to do and I am going to add more dried florals to make it even better.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gleepish said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------

